# Barry pleads not guilty



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jo-bondsplea120707&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

I dunno what to think except that he is forever tainted whether guilty or not.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

GUILTY :******:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I've always been of the "innocent until proven guilty" crowd. Nobody's proven anything yet, and all we've heard is the twisted, biased stories that the sports writers throw at us.


----------

